# Online tips and 1099-K, 1099-MISC



## JFrancis (May 25, 2017)

Are online tips included in the 1099-K or 1099-MISC ? (to understand, not to avoid...)


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

JFrancis said:


> Are online tips included in the 1099-K or 1099-MISC ? (to understand, not to avoid...)


If you get a 1099K, yes


----------



## JFrancis (May 25, 2017)

Thank you.


----------

